# How close to harvesting? Share some pictures



## cruisor (Mar 16, 2015)

Hello All,

Thought I'd share some pictures from my new Carson USB Microscope.  It takes wonderful pictures and really enables you to see how far along your girls are.

That's the question I have today.  This is my second grow and I waited way to long on my last grow to harvest.  This girl is at 6 weeks and 3 days flowering.  I'd appreciate some thoughts on just how close to harvesting I am.  I'd say I'm close but need the trichromes to turn milky and start  to brown a bit.

Thanks for looking at these pictures and I hope you enjoy them.  I now have about 100 pictures.  Oh well I suppose I should weed some of them out!!

cruisor 

View attachment S20150316_0003.jpg


View attachment S20150316_0002.jpg


View attachment S20150316_0004.jpg


View attachment S20150316_0005.jpg


View attachment S20150316_0007.jpg


View attachment S20150316_0010.jpg


View attachment S20150316_0012.jpg


View attachment S20150316_0013.jpg


----------



## Kraven (Mar 16, 2015)

at least three weeks out


----------



## pcduck (Mar 16, 2015)

I didn't see any amber.
Can you get a closer pic.
I agree with Kravenhead, you got awhile.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Mar 16, 2015)

I also didn't see any amber
Is it sativa or indica?


----------



## cruisor (Mar 16, 2015)

It's White Widow and is a hybrid Indica 65% | Sativa 35%.  

cruisor


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Mar 16, 2015)

When I grew white widow I waited till I had a mix of Amber and cloudy trich's and was very pleased with it. I'd go 8 weeks Min. That's me .


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Mar 17, 2015)

I have a seedsman WW, I run it 63 days, and it kicks my tukus!


----------



## cruisor (Mar 21, 2015)

Thanks all.

Will post another set of pictures next week.  Like a week later.  Fun to watch it happen.

Regards,

cruisor


----------



## DankColas (Mar 25, 2015)

cruisor said:


> Thanks all.
> 
> Will post another set of pictures next week.  Like a week later.  Fun to watch it happen.
> 
> ...



Cruisor

I agree it is so fun to watch it happen. I'm in the grow room several times a day. Looking at here through the jewelers loop making sure I don't miss a thing. Congratulations on a great looking plant.


----------



## Bongofury (Mar 25, 2015)

Nice buds cruisor.


----------



## cruisor (Mar 27, 2015)

Okay I have some more pictures of my girls.  The original picts were taken Mar16.
These were taken Mar 24.

In my next post after this on I'll post pictures I took today.

I'm getting excited now.  Please let me know how close to harvest you think I might be.  

Today I went to plain water to begin flush.

Thanks for your thoughts.

cruisor 

View attachment S20150324_0009.jpg


View attachment S20150324_0010.jpg


View attachment S20150324_0011.jpg


View attachment S20150324_0012.jpg


View attachment S20150324_0021.jpg


View attachment S20150324_0023.jpg


View attachment S20150324_0024.jpg


----------



## cruisor (Mar 27, 2015)

03/27 picts 

View attachment S20150327_0003.jpg


View attachment S20150327_0005.jpg


View attachment S20150327_0008.jpg


View attachment S20150327_0009.jpg


View attachment S20150327_0010.jpg


View attachment S20150327_0017.jpg


View attachment S20150327_0018.jpg


View attachment S20150327_0019.jpg


----------



## DankColas (Mar 27, 2015)

I'm going to need to post some pics of my lady. It is so hard to tell. I try looking at her daily multi times. I think they are clear. I know there isn't enough of them. Heres a non-magnified pic to show you how little sugar I have. She is a Dark Angel Hybrid 50/50. 

View attachment 20150324_053552.jpg


View attachment 20150324_053602.jpg


View attachment 20150324_053620.jpg


View attachment 20150325_054737.jpg


----------



## Kraven (Mar 27, 2015)

Cruizor, buds look good, always loved the bud porn as they are such pretty plants, I only see clear trichromes so it's still gonna be awhile. I usually don't really key in till the trichs are mostly milky looking then you know your 1-2 weeks out depending on when you like to pull them.


----------



## Kraven (Mar 27, 2015)

Dank, some strains just don't produce as many trichromes. Still the same rule of thumb applies. Since I prefer a solid couch lock I have just gotten to the point i can look at them and see they are close to finish, then i grab my loupe and give it a good once over, if it looks like honey got poured on them over night then it's right (for me that is)


----------



## DankColas (Mar 27, 2015)

Thank you Kravenhead

When I see mostly milky I will know I have a week. I was trying to figure out how to know when to harvest. That clears it all up.

Thank you again.:vap-bobby_on_the_be


----------



## cruisor (Mar 27, 2015)

Great looking girls dankcolas!!  Thanks for posting the picts.

cruisor


----------



## DankColas (Mar 28, 2015)

cruisor said:


> Great looking girls dankcolas!!  Thanks for posting the picts.
> 
> cruisor




Thank you Cruisor

Later I'm going to try and get some magnified pictures. Its a 50/50 hybrid. I prefer not to get couch lok from her. Every time I look at the tricks the look white. I just would like another opinion on them under magnifying. I'm not in a hurry to harvest. I just don't want a knock out punch from here.

Thank you:joint:


----------



## DankColas (Mar 28, 2015)

Ok I got some magnified pictures. Sometimes they look white. Sometimes they look clear. I want to smoke all day. So a couch lok would be not good. I liked the high I got from my messed up first harvest. Only 24 small balls of weak hash. Still it was enough to prove it will help. I just want my problems gone. I need to find out a schedule to keep it at the right level in my body. I know I said the government might ask for a drug test while waiting for disability. On the net finding out different. Big relief. Still must look for more of the same answers. Heres my pictures.
Want to say sorry for my hands not being as solid as they could. I tried hard. 

View attachment 20150328_104201.jpg


View attachment 20150328_104420.jpg


View attachment 20150328_104612.jpg


View attachment 20150328_104703.jpg


----------



## cruisor (Mar 28, 2015)

Hi Dankcolas

Now this is my second grow.  The first one I believe I made every mistake a new grower could make.  The grow were looking at now is really looking good in my rookie eyes.  Your trices look clear to me as mine are.  I studied mine a bit more yesterday and can see some of the heads or mushroom on the stems are turning amber.  I'm like you I don't want a couch lock high.  I'm disabled from the Vietnam war and I still need to be able to do stuff.  I like to work in my shop and I'm a competitive rifle shooter.  The help with pain and stress and just to be able to feel better keeps me going!!  When I went on disability I don't remember doing any blood tests though I was under a doctors care.  You sure do not want to jeopardize yourself when getting your disability!!


----------



## DankColas (Mar 28, 2015)

cruisor said:


> Hi Dankcolas
> 
> Now this is my second grow.  The first one I believe I made every mistake a new grower could make.  The grow were looking at now is really looking good in my rookie eyes.  Your trices look clear to me as mine are.  I studied mine a bit more yesterday and can see some of the heads or mushroom on the stems are turning amber.  I'm like you I don't want a couch lock high.  I'm disabled from the Vietnam war and I still need to be able to do stuff.  I like to work in my shop and I'm a competitive rifle shooter.  The help with pain and stress and just to be able to feel better keeps me going!!  When I went on disability I don't remember doing any blood tests though I was under a doctors care.  You sure do not want to jeopardize yourself when getting your disability!!



Hi Cruisor Thank you very much for your service. I love to shoot rifle as well.

If I saw any amber I would harvest. I want to keep it light and nice. Before I wanted a zombie maker. Now I want to function. I checked out the net about random blood test. They said no. The only blood test I get are for other things. I look up the codes on the net. Not drug related. The drug related side needs prior authorization. Meaning my insurance doesn't want to do it if they don't have to. I like that. My pictures are so shacky sorry. I prop my arms up and all it just doesn't work well. Thank you for the kind words.
Green Grow Waves to you.:smoke1:


----------



## MR1 (Mar 28, 2015)

DankColas, maybe get yourself a tripod.


----------



## cruisor (Apr 1, 2015)

That's a good idea and I think I'll do the same.  I've been wanting one for a long time.


----------

